# Travelling with your kit



## BlakMAgICIAN (19/9/16)

Hi all

I am off to the USA at the end of November for work and would like to know if anyone knows what the rules / constraints are with regard to travelling into the US with your vape gear. Would absolutely hate to go there and have half if not all my kit confiscated and fined. Some specific questions are also how much juice can I take with; is it better to buy like an ijust kit do I don't have to bother with chargers and batteries etc.

Thanks!


----------



## Andre (19/9/16)

I have been to the USA with 4 Reos, a stack of batteries, tools and enough juice to stay for probably 2 months without encountering any problems. Just follow the rules set out here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/9/16)

Andre said:


> I have been to the USA with 4 Reos, a stack of batteries, tools and enough juice to stay for probably 2 months without encountering any problems. Just follow the rules set out here.



100% Was in the USA and Canada last year and had no issues whatsoever following those rules.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

